# Newbie tryin' to lean out



## jstar (May 27, 2002)

Hello ,
I'm new to this forum but I recognize some of the names from mm.com. Glad I found this site.

Well let me introduce myself...I am looking to lose some fat, probably like 10-15 lbs or so. Here are my stats: 5'8" 134, waist = 29" Hips: 37"...bf ??? I get very different answers depending on the methods used so I have resolved to assess my improvement in terms of inches lost, how my clothes fit and of course the mirror because we all know it doesn't lie I haven't really got it together yet as far as a program and diet. 
I really want to lose at least 10 pounds of fat before I go away - which gives me about 10 weeks.

I LOVE carbs, I mean yes, the hi-GI, bad ones, that is my main problem. Gotta get that under control. Once you start eating them you just want more..very dangerous. I am usually pretty good during the week since I am on a work schedule and bring all my food in and prepare it myself but the weekends are another story. I did pretty good this weekend until about a half hour ago when I caved in and had 2 (rather large) blueberry bagels and 4 mini whole wheat pitas (told you I was a carboholic!) I still have plenty of time to make it to the gym so at least I can say I stopped myself even though it would be very easy to get depressed and skip my workout and say "today was a waste, I will start over tomorrow." That is usually what I do though but maybe the journaling will help keep me motivated. Well I have already eaten 1600 cals and it's only 12:30 (ugh)

Today is leg day so I plan to do:
Squats - 2 or 3 sets 15, 10, 8
Plie squats - 2 sets 10, 10
Standing calf raises - 3 sets 125 lbs.
hanging leg lifts - 3 sets 12

cardio: elliptical 60 minutes


I will write more later. Thanks for reading!


----------



## jstar (May 27, 2002)

Just checking in, staying accountable. I did make it to the gym. It was quiet for a Monday but busier than I expected, probably due to the weather..anyhow I don't think I pushed myself hard enough on the leg workout but I was feeling a little tired from the carbs earlier:

lying leg curls: 15/40, 8/50, 7/50
squats: 15/50, 12/60, 12/60
plie squats: 12/50, 10/60
calf machine:15/125, 12/150

cardio: 75 minutes on the elliptical...I got some new music this weekend so I just couldn't stop!


----------



## w8lifter (May 27, 2002)

Welcome to IM jstar, glad you found us 

....and  on the bagels/pitas!

lol


----------



## jstar (May 28, 2002)

Hey W8lifter 

Thanks for the welcome! I know that was bad but I am so glad I worked out after 

Today went back to work after my 4 day weekend (well-deserved I might add). Was kinda a tough day since I found out there are going to be layoffs...tomorrow am!!!...and I have to help the victims pack-up their desks once they have been informed  (I work in HR) So tomorrow isn't going to be pretty, I am hoping it doesn't go so bad though.

Today I was back on track w/my diet..yesterday I actually didn't eat too much after my blunder. Just worked out and later on had some broccoli w/melted fat free cheese. Thats my new secret weapon, fills me right up!!

So for today:

M1: 1 cup oats, whey protein
M2: 2 honey-glazed bbq chicken breasts, 
    1/2 cp. peppers
M3: planned to have turkey I brought to work but when I went to get it I realized it went bad so I had 2 slices of fat free cheese instead
M4: 2 pitas, 4 slices ff cheese, rice cakes...

that's it so far. Gotta get in the basement and do some cardio before it gets too late!!!

Oh yeah, weighed myself this morning:
Weight: 129
Waist:28.5"


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

Glad to have you aboard!!!  Sounds like you're on the right track to reaching your goal


----------



## jstar (May 28, 2002)

Hey Butterfly thanks for stopping by  

Okay to finish my entry for today:

30 min cardio, elliptical machine
some ab crunches

last meal:
broccoli & ff cheese, sour cream & onion rice cakes. Alright I am outta rice cakes so you guys won't see that in my diet tomorrow  

total: 
1475 
c: 196g (53%)
p: 120g (32%)
f: 27g  (15%)

Ok off to do some reading then  Big day tomorrow unfortunately


----------



## Twin Peak (May 28, 2002)

Welcome to IM, keep journaling (since when did this become a verb) and I am sure you'll get lots of helpful input like W8's comment on your bagels!  (kidding W8!!!)


----------



## w8lifter (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Welcome to IM, keep journaling (since when did this become a verb) and I am sure you'll get lots of helpful input like W8's comment on your bagels!  (kidding W8!!!)



funny


----------



## googs (May 28, 2002)

I've said it before and I'll say it again you people amaze me with your discipline and dedication something to aspire to


----------



## sawheet (May 28, 2002)

Bagels BAD  Oatmeal good


----------



## lina (May 29, 2002)

Hey jstar   

LOL, your intro to your journal sounds like mine! Confessions of a carb-o-holic! Bagels are my weakness too, and many others but I won't taint your journal with the sin list! From your stats sounds like you are lookin' good already. Hey I'm from MA too! Welcome!


----------



## craig777 (May 29, 2002)

Hi jstar,  

Welcome to IM.


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

HI Jstar!!! Welcome to IM!! Your going to love it here...
I am a bagel freak too, just to confess! But everyones helping me get off them!! 
Keep up the journal sweetie, we will all help you!!! 
Hey, I was over at mm.com a couple of months ago!! This place is much better! (my opinion)


----------



## Twin Peak (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> funny




Hey W8, I don't even get a smily face?


And yes Princess is a bagelaholic!  Hey did you guys know that Atkins makes a low carb bagel.  They aren't great but if you have a high tolerance for that sorta thing they are worth a shot.


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> 
> Hey W8, I don't even get a smily face?









 ....will that do?








 j/k


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

YA, But Twin Peak, I am doing much better these past 2 weeks!!  You have to admit it dude!! 
REALLY Adkins does? But if its gross, I don't want it!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 29, 2002)

Yes much better w8, now I can get on with my day!!!

P -- yes you have!  Atkins makes different types of bagels you can get them mail order I think.  I think they are okay -- certainly worth a shot.


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

Oh I can do with out the bagels really! As long as I have one once a week, I'm okay!! I say that now, but a few weeks ago, ya right!! 
Thanks for the info!!


----------



## jstar (May 30, 2002)

Hey everyone!!!  Thanks for the many welcomes, I am loving it here already! I promise to write in your journals too, I have been reading some they really do keep me inspired. About the bagels, I think I should just get off them completely I saw the lo-carb ones at the health store but they were mighty $$$$ expensive. 

Well don't have much time to write because I have to get ready for work but I just wanted to say yesterday was not a very good day. It was a long day and a couple of people they let go I was close to so it was a little hard. I am really considering leaving but I have to figure out what I am going to do with myself. Anyways I missed the gym, did well on my diet until I got home then caved in. Then I log into IM this am and see all these responses and it made me feel happy


----------



## jstar (May 30, 2002)

Hey everyone!!!  Thanks for the many welcomes, I am loving it here already! I promise to write in your journals too, I have been reading some they really do keep me inspired. About the bagels, I think I should just get off them completely I saw the lo-carb ones at the health store but they were mighty $$$$ expensive. 

Well don't have much time to write because I have to get ready for work but I just wanted to say yesterday was not a very good day. It was a long day and a couple of people they let go I was close to so it was a little hard. I am really considering leaving but I have to figure out what I am going to do with myself. Anyways I missed the gym, did well on my diet until I got home then caved in. Then I log into IM this am and see all these responses and it made me feel happy  I am off to work but since I totally have nothing (I mean nothing) to do at work I am going to try to come up with a real diet and exercise plan and post it for you guys later. I need the discipline to stick to it so feel free to give me major    when I don't!!! By the way, everyone at IM rocks


----------



## jstar (Jun 1, 2002)

*10 week plan*

Alrighty,
I am ready to rock n'roll....

6/1/02 (AM) 
Stats:
weight=130
hips = 37.5"
waist = 29.25" (at navel)
waist = 27.5" (narrowest part)
bodyfat = 21.44%
bodyfat lbs:    28
lean mass lbs: 102

goal = bodyfat 12% (14 lbs). Lose 14 lbs of ugly  fat in 10 weeks 

diet plan:
Sat-Thurs = 1500 30/50/20 split
Friday    = 2200 60/30/10 (is this split ok here?)

weekly average = 1600 cals

cardio = daily, am 45 minutes, no bitching (or yawning) allowed !!!  

weights = 4 day split (my weakest areas now are shoulders so I'm prioritizing them)

SAT  = Shoulders
SUN  = Legs, calves 
MON  = 
TUES = Chest,Triceps
WED  = Back, Biceps
THUR =
FRI  =

Abs every other day. Crunches and/or hanging leg lifts.

How's that???


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 1, 2002)

Assuming your split is protein/carbs/fat you are not getting enough protein and you are having too many carbs.  Also, the type of carbs matters termendously.  Potatoes, yams, oatmeal, brown rice, and veggies are all good.  Most others are not on a cutting phase.

The workout program looks good.


----------



## jstar (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey Twin Peak  
Actually it's 30% carbs, 50% protein, and 20% fat.
and on Fridays 60% carbs, 30% protein and 10% fat.
I am getting all my carbs from oatmeal, veggies, apples, and only the good stuff, like you mentioned. I am not sure what I should do on my higher calorie day but I figure I will take one if I need it, maybe once every 7-10 days or so and allow myself a few more carbs (if I want). Will probably be mostly oatmeal since I don't really care for yams or potatoes so much.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 1, 2002)

That's much better.  Definitely take the higer calorie day.  It will keep your metabolism from slowing and getting stagnant.  Though when you do I hope you are NOT reducing your protein intake.  Its okay to drop the fat a bit on the high carb day and dropping fat on the next day would probably be okay as well.

If this diet is not getting you to lose weight regularly you might want to consider throwing in 1 or 2 very low carb days as well during the week.

Fruit is good but don't overdo it, if you are trying to cut.


----------



## jstar (Jun 3, 2002)

6/1/02

Cardio 
elliptical 60 minutes

M1 =  2/3 cup oatmeal
          2 scoops whey
M2 =  grilled chicken
          1/3 cup corn

shoulder workout: (reps/weight)

seated overhead press: 
1. 25/10
2. 13/20
3. breakdown (bd) set= 
    4/30 + 4/20
4. bd set = 
    4/30 + 4/20

upright row (db):
1. 12/40
2.  5/50
3.  bd set = 
     5/50 + 5/40
4.  7/40

lateral raise (db)
1. 16/16
2. 8/20
3. 10/16
4. 11/16

alternating front raise (db)
1. 12/16
2. 8/20
3. 6/20
4. 8/20

side raise (db)
1. 12/20
2. 8/20
3. 15/16
4. 13/16

m3=2/3 cp. lowfat cottage cheese
       chopped peppers
m4=salad with 
       4 oz. grilled chicken

1016 c=   92 (36%) 
         p= 112 (44%) 
         f=    24 (20%)

I know, too little food...should have about 500 cals more.


----------



## jstar (Jun 3, 2002)

6/2

Cardio = 
45 minutes elliptical

**one thing I forgot to mention on my last post, I wait 1 hour after cardio before eating meal one

M1 = 1 cup oat, 2 scoops whey
M2 = 3 sl. ff cheese, 2/3 cp. corn 6 mini breadsticks

Leg and ab workout (reps/weight):

Front Squats
1. 30/20
2. 20/30
3. 15/40
4. 15/40

Plie Squats
1. 20/40
2. 16/45

Leg extensions:
1. 10/30
2. bd set = 6/40 + 3/30
3. bd set = 6/40 + 3/30

standing calf raise
1. 25/125
2. 14/150
3. 15/150
4. 15/150

 hanging leg lifts
 3 sets 15 reps

concentrating on quads, my hammies are a bit more developed comparitively.

M3 = 2 scoops whey, 1.3 tbsp PB

My best friend calls me up to play tennis, spent alot of time chasing that ball around because the wind was blowing it everywehere, but it was fun!

M4 = 3 ff cheese, 1/2 pita
M5 = 3 ff cheese, 1/2 pita

1472 
c = 202 (55) 
p = 112 (30)
f  =  23  (15)

I am going to get the macros right tomorrow, promise.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> 6/2
> 
> **one thing I forgot to mention on my last post, I wait 1 hour after cardio before eating meal one



Why wait?  The hour after exercise is the best time for your body to aborb nutrients.

Also, your rep ranges look a bit high.  The 8-12 range with heavier weight is much better.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 3, 2002)

Are you not hungry on that diet?


----------



## jstar (Jun 3, 2002)

Twin Peak - I wait an hour after cardio to eat because I thought your body is still burning fat at that time and eating right after would interfere w/ the afterburn effect. Am I wrong about this? This is something I read in the Body for Life book. Your absolutely right about the rep ranges, I definitely want to keep the intensity up and need to increase my weights.

W8lifter - I think your refering to my first day and no I wasn't hungry. Must have been the huge dinner I had the night before. Today is my third day and hunger still hasn't struck at all so I must be doing something right (finally!!!  )


----------



## lina (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey jstar!

Looking good! You are strong! 

So you are having a carb-up once a week? Your diet looks interesting...sounds like you are doing great!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2002)

Your body is burning calories at a faster rate after cardio for a period of about 24 hours due to increased metabolism.

The "window of opportunity" lasts about 90 minutes.  This is when your body can absorb carbs, protein and other nutrients at a better rate and utlizing more (and wasting less) than normal.  The closer to your workout the better.  I have never heard that consumption of food will hald the fat burning process.  To the contrary, every time you eat your metabolism increases (thus the theory for the 5-6 meals per day).


----------



## jstar (Jun 4, 2002)

Hi Lina,
So far, so good on the diet. I'll keep you posted of course  I have been more carbs than I planned but it's still about half as many as I used to so I feel pretty good. In a few weeks I will probably take Twin's advice and do a day or two very low carbs if progress stalls at all.

Twin - That makes total sense to me! As always thanks


----------



## jstar (Jun 4, 2002)

6/3/02

M1 = 1/2 cup oats, 2 scoops whey, 2 sl. ff cheese
M2 = grilled chicken, 1/2 mixed veggies, 1/4 cup oats
M3 = 6 small strawberries (**meant to have turkey also but when I opened it up at work it had gone bad..yuk.)
M4 = breadsticks, 2 sl. ff cheese

cardio - 45 minutes elliptical

M5 = 4 scoops whey, 1 tbl + 1 tsp PB (natural)
M6 = 1/2 cup lowfat cottage cheese

calories = 1397
c = 133.5 (39%)
p = 148.3 (42%)
f = 31.7  (21%)

I feel good on this diet, maybe 30/50/20 was too extreme for me for right now. I will stick to more of a 40/40/20 split until I need to get more strict.


----------



## jstar (Jun 4, 2002)

6/4/02

M1 = 1/2 cup oats, 2 scoops whey, 2 sl. ff cheese
M2 = grilled chicken, 1/2 cup veggies, 1/4 cup oat
M3 = red delicious apple, 4 sl. ff cheese
M4 = 1/3 cup lf cottage cheese, 1 soy burger, breadsticks

off to do my chest/tri workout and cardio

tonight I will have a delicious strawberry protein shake with added peanutbutter...mmmm

edit: 
Training: Chest/Tri (reps/weight) & Cardio

bench press (db): 15/40, 8/50, 8/50, 7/50
incline bp (db):  3 1/2/50, 9/40, 8/40
flyes (db): 10/30, 10/30, 10/30
tri pressdowns: 6 breakdown sets:
5/80+4/70+3/60
4/80+4/70+3/60
5/80+3/70+5/60
6/70+6/60
6/70+12/60
12/70+8/60

Cardio: 45 min pretty HARD on the elliptical, watching the Sox defeat Detroit!!! 
Felt a little tired-ish though on the elliptical. Not the yawning kind of tired but my body felt a bit tired. 

Got home and instead of the shake I had some cereal - Crispix and Whole Wheat Flakes. Not planned for but I don't feel too bad about having then.

cals: 1848
C: 266.5 (60%)
P: 138 (30%)
F:  20 (10%)


----------



## jstar (Jun 6, 2002)

6/5/02

My pecs were sore today, a good sign though  The chest flyes with the dumbbells always seem to do the trick. Today was back and bi's, and I went heavier than usual on both, lower reps too:

Wide-Grip Pulldowns
15/40
10/50
7/55
4/60

Bent-Over BB Rows
9/60
9/60
9/60
7/60

Narrow-Grip Chins
8/12 (setting)
8/12
8/12

DB Bicep Curls
15/12
5/15
7/15
6/15

DB Hammer Curls
12/10
5/12
6/12
4/12

Cardio= 45 min elliptical

Diet:

M1 = 1/2 cup oats, whey, 2 ff cheese
M2 = grill. chicken, 1/2 cp. veggies
M3 = 1 pita, 3 ff cheese
M4 = whey & 1 tbls. PB
M5 = (postwo) 2 cps. lf cott. ch., 2 breadsticks

cal: 1535
c: 128 (33%)
p: 187 (49%)
f: 31 (18%)


----------



## jstar (Jun 7, 2002)

6/6/02

Today was a cardio-only day for me. It was cold and rainy, perfect day to find an excuse not to work out...but I did  My motivation has been great this week, I don't know what's pushing me but I hope it doesn't stop...must be the journal, hmmm. 

M1 & M2 = same as yesterday
M3 = precardio..protein only ff cheese and turkey
M4 = okay I should have done my cardio here but instead I was hungry and ate oatmeal, whey and a taco shell.  

Cardio = 45 elliptical, was trying to talk myself out of it - I mean I am just going to burn the carbs I just ate right and no fat, whats the point???  But like I said earlier: No bitching allowed, so I just did it.
M5 = whey and PB shake (mmmm)

1540
c= 127 (33%)
p= 191 (50%)
f= 32.7 (17%)

6/7/02
I am at work, it's 4:30, Friday afternoon...almost time for the weekend. Jeez, I just realized today that I haven't had my higher calorie day yet so will have to make it tonight. I am just going to have a large turkey sub from D'Angelos..anyone know the calories in that? I know Subway has their nutritional info on their website but D's does not. oh well my guess is 600??? That will put me at about 1900-2000 for the day. Oh and I am planning to do 45 min on the elliptical tonight too. 

It is a ghost town in here...that's it I am going home. Have an excellent night everybody


----------



## jstar (Jun 9, 2002)

6/7/02

Ok today started out great:

45 cardio am
and later...shoulders, same workout as last time, heavier weights  

nutrition was good until around 5 pm. I meant to only munch on some cereal...(nothing left to eat except sh*t, I was going food shopping the next day) but I had A LOT  then went for the granola bars, some rolls, and then...cake   terrible, terrible day probably 6000 cals

6/9/02
Needless to say I feel like complete sh*t today. I am so angry and disgusted w/myself  I definitely have problems...

Okay I only have myself to blame for this, I mean jeez I should have stopped before I got all out of control like that. Well what can you do? I contemplated changing things around on this program but WTF it's my attitude and focus that needs to be improved...

So, also needless to say, my appetite is pretty much non-existent today so I will just post my workout:

5 min elliptical (warm up)
Legs:

He he, all that pent up anger at myself actual was quite useful today at the gym...personal bests in all my exercises:

front squats: 
20/40 lbs
20/50 lbs
15/60 lbs
9 /70 lbs 

leg press:
okay I put 90 on did like 3 reps and said to myself...you are pathetic..put on 50 more:
15/140
12/160
10/170  

leg extensions:
12/40
6/50 + 4/40 (drop-sets)
6/50 + 3/40
6/50 + 4/40

Did not do calves - still sore and I had to do my cardio still - 45 more minutes 

Tomorrow I shall be back to my normal self (let's hope so  )


----------



## 1xDeatHsHeaDx3 (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



loL, ah, I see the img code...I was like, they have that smiley here???


----------



## jstar (Jun 10, 2002)

6/10/02

Much better today   
back on track and it feels so good:
M1 - 1/2 cp. oats, 2 whey, 2 ff cheese
M2 - chicken, peppers.. and um 2 packs of gum  not that I'm addicted or anything..
M3 - 4 oz. turkey, 6 HUGE strawberries
M4 - 1 TBL PB, 1/2 cp. lf cottage cheese

going to so cardio in my basement in a minute.

I so want to do a figure comp but I think I am going to have to wait till next year, looks like there are none around locally. There all around May. Oh well, I guess for NPC its just a 2 piece round and then a one-piece round, no frikin' routine!!  I can do that. he he he..maybe. Well see how good it goes.


----------



## sawheet (Jun 10, 2002)

J star you make me want to run to the store and get some strawberries!!


----------



## lina (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> 6/10/02
> 
> 
> I so want to do a figure comp but I think I am going to have to wait till next year, looks like there are none around locally. There all around May. Oh well, I guess for NPC its just a 2 piece round and then a one-piece round, no frikin' routine!!  I can do that. he he he..maybe. Well see how good it goes.



Hey, I would love to go see one...  maybe we can catch one together?  I have been keeping track of them too around here (MA, RI) and haven't had the chance to go yet.  Dunno if competing is in my future but would love to watch one for the inspiration!


----------



## jstar (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey Sawheet, you should get some strawberries, they're in season now and real good!!!  

Lina, I was going to ask you if you compete and where the shows are...I have been searching the net but I can't find anything coming up. I have never seen one either but would like to go. Let me know if you find any, I will keep looking too


----------



## jstar (Jun 12, 2002)

6/10/02...continued:

Did my cardio (45 min) and after had:
1/4 cp. peanuts, 2% milk (1/4 cp)
then ff cheese, pita bread

total:
1678
c: 138 (33%)
p: 171.5 (41%)
f: 52 (28%)

6/11/02

a little hungrier, got up early to eat:
pita bread, 1 sl. cin raisin bread
brkfast: 1/2 oats, 2 whey
lunch: chicken, veggies
snack: strawberries, 4 oz. turkey
snack: 1/2 cp. lf cottage cheese, 1 tbl. PB

Workout:
Chest/Tri/ 45 cardio

incline bench press: 
15/40
5/50
6/50
5/50

bench press:
8/50
8/50
4/50

flyes:
12/30
8/40
7/40 + 4/30

tricep pressdown:
15/70
8/80 + 5/70
1/90 + 3/80 + 5/70

lying tricep extension (db):
7/10 (plus 1 assist)
6/10 (plus 2 assist)
5/10 (plus 3 assist)

postwo: cereal (wheat flakes, kashi, pita, ff cheese

total:
1803
C: 242.5  (54%)
P: 145.5  (32%)
F: 30       (15%)


----------



## lina (Jun 12, 2002)

Let me know if you decide to compete so I can come cheer you on!!!! 

The only site that I know of is this so far:
http://www.nabfusa.com/2001/default2.cfm

They seem to mostly have shows in RI and sometimes in MA.  They had quite a few in MA during the spring so maybe that's a good goal for you to shoot for...next spring!!!!


----------

